# New RB28



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

I have just got my new RB28. The engine was completly built by Tomei.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

nice one, did it cost much? what car is it going in?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Is that something like this one...?


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

DarkChild said:


> Is that something like this one...?


It's not the complete Tomei engine as offered on their website because it includes some components from other manufacturers.Which means that
I won't have their beautiful blue valve covers 

Engine spec:

R34 N1 block
Tomei RB28 kit
Jun strenghtened crank bolts
Jun oil pump
Nismo main bearings
R34 N1 water pump
Tomei oversized oil pan
Tomei head gasket, oil restrictor
Tomei Procam 280° 10.8mm + adjust pulley
Tomei valve springs, valve lifters, PB valve guide, etc....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thast quite tasty!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Should be a great engine. Don't worry about not having the blue cover, I think they look horrible. That blue is totally wrong


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

DCD said:


> Should be a great engine. Don't worry about not having the blue cover, I think they look horrible. That blue is totally wrong


I´am planing to combine Kansai carbon center cover with bronze eloxed valve covers. I think it will look good.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Really great, yeah the blue is definitly a crap color choice, compared to the original red of an R34 or chrome HKS one.
The blue engine reminds me a water pump for an aquarium.:chuckle:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Whats the huffers getting strapped to the side?
Oil cooled pistons or just the normal ones?


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

DCD said:


> Should be a great engine. Don't worry about not having the blue cover, I think they look horrible. That blue is totally wrong


x 2.

in what chassis are you planning to put it?. 

love the N1 block :smokin:


----------



## Goerge (Sep 30, 2006)

nice pictures


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Barbucha said:


> Jun strenghtened crank bolts
> Jun oil pump


Why choose these in preference to what Tomei offer?

Phil


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

very very nice.
i should have done something like this


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

Piggaz said:


> Whats the huffers getting strapped to the side?
> Oil cooled pistons or just the normal ones?


The pistons don't have a cooling channel, they are the ordinary
ones. Sorry but I have no idea what "huffers" are, my English is not
so good


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

V_Spec said:


> in what chassis are you planning to put it?.


I will mount the engine into a 1991 GTR but now I have to wait before I receive a few more parts such as clutch etc.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/61124-ce28n.html


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

Philip said:


> Why choose these in preference to what Tomei offer?
> 
> Phil


Unfortunately I had bought the parts from JUN before I decided to
have my engine built in Tomei. In Tomei they told me they would build
my engine even with parts of different brand but then they wouldn't
sell it as a complete Tomei engine


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Lovely mate, how much that set ya back.....


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Barbucha said:


> The pistons don't have a cooling channel, they are the ordinary
> ones. Sorry but I have no idea what "huffers" are, my English is not
> so good


Turbo's


----------



## amigo2 (Nov 3, 2007)

hey guys what do u think about mine's demo car , and the fast respones that it has ?


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

anyway how much u pay for them to built your engine.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks really nice, eric, we can have tomei build an engine for you if required, takes time though


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

ya but normally what is the price for the engine????


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

ericgtr - here is a link to the English Tomei website - RB26/RB25 NEW RELEASE INFORMATION

Look at what it says for "complete engine." 

That being said, you should not expect an answer from anyone on a public forum on how much they themselves paid for any work, complete engine included - everyone has a different situation, and it will depend on what parts are used, as well as the negotiation they conducted to complete the transaction.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

price is depending on your spec, where you live in the world (freight) etc 

we have an excellent relationship with TOMEI, so its something we can easily sort, however building an engine takes time with them


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Damn! I bet that will knock your socks off!


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

what are the limits for this engine ? rpm/bhp etc ?


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

plkettle said:


> what are the limits for this engine ? rpm/bhp etc ?


I don’t know what is the limit of this engine. I am planning on running around 650PS at the crank. Max 8500rpm


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

The engine looks real nice! :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 
Don't forget to tell us how it is once it's under the hood


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

What cams and compression ratio are you running?


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

Piggaz said:


> What cams and compression ratio are you running?


Tomei Procam 280° 10.8mm, compression ratio is 8.3


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

few new pics....


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

Little update


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks great man, how long til you have her up and running?


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

nismo1118 said:


> Looks great man, how long til you have her up and running?


I think it will take about six weeks to complete it. Can't wait for its first awakening


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

The fuel system is ready for its fitting.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

I love this project mate!!


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

Carbon center panel



















A few new items


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Würth stuff FTW! Nice build! Where did you get that center console from or is it a one off?

Marc


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

Stachi said:


> Würth stuff FTW! Nice build! Where did you get that center console from or is it a one off?
> 
> Marc


It was made by my friend. He owns a car accessories workshop


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

Barbucha said:


> It was made by my friend. He owns a car accessories workshop



how did he make that ??
will he make more ???
can he make any of the other inteiror trim plasticks ??


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

Satansbodyguard said:


> how did he make that ??
> will he make more ???
> can he make any of the other inteiror trim plasticks ??


I think he can make more panels. I will ask him tomorrow


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

great project tomie all the way... like your build style...sweet


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks, here are some more pics.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Dont do that, let us know what's going on in the supra.


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

plumwerks said:


> Dont do that, let us know what's going on in the supra.


The Supra isn't mine. It is there for small repair.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Quality work mate


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

That looks great, cracking R32


----------



## indio84 (Aug 12, 2006)

nice car
that center console looks very good


----------



## kristofer (Oct 21, 2001)

Stunning work, really like the way this car turns out. Don´t forget to post some vids when shes done!


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

First few miles after mapping the ECU

YouTube - Kageki Racing Skyline GT-R
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Great build! the car sounds awsome!.. it gonna be a beast when done


----------

